# looking for a clear solution



## andy1987 (Oct 21, 2009)

hola a todos 

Yo soy un coleccionista de catalizadores de aprox. 500 unidades por mes. 

Estoy mucho tiempo buscando la manera de procesar mi material de 

que es mejor seguir enviando mi material a la empresa que me paga el 90% del material? 

o hacerlo yo mismo de refinación. 

Como la inversión se empiezan a afinar mi material. 

Por favor, dígame si en verdad me gustaría tener más ingresos haciendo lo mismo de refinación 

Saludos cordiales, 
Andy


----------



## andy1987 (Oct 21, 2009)

hi all 

I am a collector of catalytic approx. 500 units per month. 

I am a long time looking for ways to process my material 

it is better to continue sending my material to the company that pays me 90% of the material? 

or refining it myself. 

Since the investment is beginning to hone my material. 

Please tell me if I really like to have more money doing the same refinery 

Best regards, 
Andy


----------



## Platdigger (Oct 21, 2009)

If they really are paying you 90 percent, there is no way you could even come close to as good refining it your self. Much less better.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 21, 2009)

Platdigger said:


> If they really are paying you 90 percent



A very big *IF*


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 22, 2009)

goldsilverpro said:


> Platdigger said:
> 
> 
> > If they really are paying you 90 percent
> ...


 :lol: 

Surely, you're not suggesting he's getting a bad deal? <snicker>

Harold


----------



## markqf1 (Oct 25, 2009)

90% of the 90% of the 90%. :lol: :lol: 

Mark


----------

